# I was wrong about FV mode... took me getting used to and now I love it. Can't go back to mode dial...



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

At first I didn't understand the new "FV" mode. I love the simplicity of a traditional mode dial. But the more I use FV, the more I appreciate it. And now I don't think I could go back. 

Basically I go into FV, I rotate the top spin dial around the "mode" button to toggle back and forth between shutter speed and aperture value (depending on which I want to use as priority). The catch is you have to remember to hit DOWN on the 4-way pad to RESET the values as you switch between aperture and shutter priority. Otherwise the values don't change... which is great as well because all that does is mimic manual mode where you can lock BOTH AV and TV settings down. Brilliant. It's a fast way to switch between TV, AV, and manual modes. 

You could do that with a dial sure, but a dial would reset all the settings and FV mode gives you the option to keep your settings as you left it on the screen. It's something that becomes apparent the more you use it in various conditions on the fly. 

Way to go Canon for this new feature.


----------

